# أيها الأمير السماوي الكبير



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2011)

*




*

* أيها الأمير السماوي الكبير**
       أيها الأمير السماوي الكبير، حارس الكنيسة الأمين، ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة، إني أختارُكَ اليوم كمُحامٍ ومُدافعٍ عني، وأتعهَّدُ بشدَّةٍ أن أُكرِّمَكَ دائماً، وأن أجعل الآخرين يُكرِّمونكَ بكل قوايَ!
       تنازَلْ يا رئيس الملائكة الصالح، بأن تَقْبَلَني في عِداد خُدّامكَ الأُمَناء. إحْفَظْني خلال أيام شبابي، كي لا أُهين أبداً عيون الله الفائقة النقاوة.
       دافِعْ عنّي مدّة حياتي ضدّ تجارب الشيطان، وعند ساعة موتي، أعطِ السلام لنفسي، وأَدْخِلْها إلى الوطن الأبدي آمين. 





*​*
*


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

> دافِعْ عنّي مدّة حياتي ضدّ تجارب الشيطان، وعند ساعة موتي، أعطِ السلام لنفسي، وأَدْخِلْها إلى الوطن الأبدي آمين. ​



امين يارب 


حلوة اوى يا كلدانيه ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يناير 2011)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> 
> حلوة اوى يا كلدانيه ربنا يبارك تعبك


fullaty
 نورتي حبيبتي
مرسي ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> صلاة مباركة


 saed_
شكرااا   لتواجدك 
بركة يسوع معك ​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*صلاة حلوة*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *صلاة حلوة*​​



marcelino

يسوع يبارك حياتك 
شكرااا لمرورك ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

> *أيها الأمير السماوي الكبير
> أيها الأمير السماوي الكبير، حارس الكنيسة الأمين، ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة، إني أختارُكَ اليوم كمُحامٍ ومُدافعٍ عني، وأتعهَّدُ بشدَّةٍ أن أُكرِّمَكَ دائماً، وأن أجعل الآخرين يُكرِّمونكَ بكل قوايَ!
> تنازَلْ يا رئيس الملائكة الصالح، بأن تَقْبَلَني في عِداد خُدّامكَ الأُمَناء. إحْفَظْني خلال أيام شبابي، كي لا أُهين أبداً عيون الله الفائقة النقاوة.
> دافِعْ عنّي مدّة حياتي ضدّ تجارب الشيطان، وعند ساعة موتي، أعطِ السلام لنفسي، وأَدْخِلْها إلى الوطن الأبدي آمين.​*



*روعه جداااا ..شكراا
ربنا يفرحك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

امين يارب
ميرسي ليكي جدا​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جداااا ..شكراا*
> 
> *ربنا يفرحك*



نورت موضوعي استاذ النهيسي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امين يارب​
> 
> ميرسي ليكي جدا​​




marmora 
 نورت موضوعي 
مرسي لمروورك​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​



elamer
  نورت  الموضوع
شكرا للمرور ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​



كليمو 
منور  موضوعي
شكرااا لمرورك



​


----------



## الفارس الامين (8 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى كلدانيه على الصلاه العميقه جدا دى شكرا ليكى


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> ميرسى كلدانيه على الصلاه العميقه جدا دى شكرا ليكى


الفارس الامين 
نورت  صفحتي
بمرورك  العطر
شكراااا لك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا كلدانيه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه يا كلدانيه
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​




ربنا يبارك حياتك
مرسي لمروورك الراائع 




​


----------



## ash_angel (13 أبريل 2011)

الله عليكى ياكلدانيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك
والسلام لك ياميخائيل ياابهى المخلوقات يارئيس الطغمات ياخادم رب القوات يارئيس جند السموات لك السلام والرحمه


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2011)

ash_angel قال:


> الله عليكى ياكلدانيه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> والسلام لك ياميخائيل ياابهى المخلوقات يارئيس الطغمات ياخادم رب القوات يارئيس جند السموات لك السلام والرحمه


 
سلام ونعمة الرب معك  
شكرااا لمرورك​


----------

